# Keto Frosted Sugar Cookie Bars



## jcam222 (Dec 22, 2022)

These are the bomb!! I’m a huge fan of frosted sugar cookies especially around Christmas. I didn’t have Christmas colored sugar free sprinkles but man these are good.  
Bars​
½ cup butter softened
⅔ cup Granular swerve 
1 large egg room temperature
1 large egg yolk room temperature
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups almond flour 
1 ½ teaspoon baking powder 
¼ teaspoon salt
Frosting​
½ cup butter softened
3 ounces cream cheese softened
¾ cup Swerve confectioner 
½ teaspoon vanilla
Sugar free sprinkles                                  Beat the butter and sweetener until fluffy, Add egg , egg yolk and vanilla and mix thoroughly. Finally mix in the dry ingredients. Spread in a greased 9x9 pan and bake 20-25 minutes. Edges should be slightly brown, clean toothpick check in middle. While cooking for frosting beat the cream cheese and butter until smooth ,add confectionary sweetener mix till well mixed and lastly mix in vanilla. Frost the completely cooled bars, sprinkle and refrigerate for at least 20 minutes until frosting sets. I keep them in the garage so that A) they stay cool and B) I don’t eat the whole pan lol.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 22, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> These are the bomb!! I’m a huge fan of frosted sugar cookies especially around Christmas. I didn’t have Christmas colored sugar free sprinkles but man these are good.
> Bars​
> ½ cup butter softened
> ⅔ cup Granular swerve
> ...


Looks fantastic!
How awesome and moist is that almond flour for stuff like this!!!  People have no clue about it :)


----------



## tbern (Dec 22, 2022)

Awesome, thanks for sharing these!!


----------



## Smokin Okie (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks for this, wife and I are preparing to get back on keto.   I showed her this and she liked it.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 22, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Looks fantastic!
> How awesome and moist is that almond flour for stuff like this!!!  People have no clue about it :)


Exactly! These are so moist and honestly indistinguishable from high test sugar cookies.  


tbern said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing these!!


You are quite welcome 


Smokin Okie said:


> Thanks for this, wife and I are preparing to get back on keto.   I showed her this and she liked it.


I am virtually certain you will both love these as a treat. You may already know this but if not all my posts for the last few years here are keto. Lots of meals , sides and desserts.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks Jeff, I'm all over this! I've been more into sugarless pie as of late as you well know, this fits right in and I'm on it. I'm really getting into this, the recipes are great! Coconut? No, not ever , we both hate that flavor. RAY


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 22, 2022)

Looks awesome. We don’t do Keto, but looks/sounds incredible anyway! Will give it a go!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 22, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looks awesome. We don’t do Keto, but looks/sounds incredible anyway! Will give it a go!


One of my non keto buddies inhaled one today when he stopped by for hot sauces. He was astounded it was sugar free keto lol.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma
  meant to tag you on this. Now that you are on the almond flour wagon these are a must


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 23, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> don’t eat the whole pan l


I taking a break from that sugar.  I ate those pumpkin bars for about 4 days in a row and bad things happen when you eat to much of that sub sugar!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 23, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I taking a break from that sugar.  I ate those pumpkin bars for about 4 days in a row and bad things happen when you eat to much of that sub sugar!


Luckily those don’t bother me


----------

